# ODTM just for students?



## Gforce78 (Aug 13, 2022)

A few associates at my store have been turned down when requesting to be an ODTM. They were told its just for those going to school. Is this correct? Or are they being selective in who they allow? I was considering it myself due to other circumstances.


----------



## MrT (Aug 13, 2022)

It is not just for students.  However, they're only supposed to have so many ODTMs.  They may just be reserving the spots for students because they have so many.  They also don't have to allow tms to become ODTMs and can put stipulations in that go beyond the once every 6 weeks rules.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2022)

MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 13, 2022)

IMHO only requiring an ODTM to do a shift every six weeks since pretty lenient.

I would think you have a category for student and non-students.


----------

